# HD-DVD encryption key leaked.. MAD rush at digg!



## kalpik (May 1, 2007)

The HD-DVD encryption key was leaked over the internet yesterday. The source got dugg pretty hard! It was being dugg so hard that digg was seeing 40 digs per second on this story! Ultimately digg went down and was showing 404 errors on every story! It was really great to see how strongly people feel about DRM. This key actually enables people to decode legally bought HD-DVD movies on linux, though they are only supposed to be played on windows. Source
 Digg Link


----------



## freebird (May 1, 2007)

DRM -let that menace off  electronics world.


----------



## kalpik (May 1, 2007)

Its the fastest dugg story on digg.. DIE DRM.. This would be a slap on the face of DRM.. Now they know how the world feels!


----------



## Sykora (May 1, 2007)

I was wondering why digg was so slow yesterday. Wasn't looking at the front page, I guess.


----------



## aryayush (May 1, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Its the fastest dugg story on digg.. DIE DRM.. This would be a slap on the face of DRM.. Now they know how the world feels!


Whoa there! The fastest dugg story was the announcement of the iPhone. Jobs had not even completed his keynote when the story had crossed 10,000 diggs. The digg swarm was going crazy. Even the site's layout had screwed up because they hadn't anticipated that a story would ever get that many diggs.


----------



## kalpik (May 1, 2007)

^^ That was the highest dugg story.. This one was getting 50-60 diggs a second!!


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2007)

Well this story is about to beat iphone one and that too after the original story was deleted.


----------



## kalpik (May 1, 2007)

Update: Digg removed the story once again when it was close to 16,000 diggs..


----------



## aryayush (May 1, 2007)

Yay! iPhone FTW.


----------



## kalpik (May 1, 2007)

^^ That's not the issue behind this thread.. No one cares if it got more diggs than the iPhone thread or not.. The issue is that digg is doing censorship..


----------



## mehulved (May 1, 2007)

But, how many threads will they delete? How many members will they ban? digg is the one loosing out here. One incident can change the face of whole site.


----------



## leomax (May 2, 2007)

lol,its so funny now,Complete chaos!
They delete 1 story,100 of them pop up.Now digg is full of HDDVD cracked stories.
Firefox lags coz of too much comments in those stories.


----------



## kalpik (May 2, 2007)

@aryayush: Just goto the digg home page and see for yourself how BIG the issue is! MUCH MUCH bigger than the iPhone story! 

*diggowned.ytmnd.com/


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2007)

zero nine foxtrot nine one one zero two nine delta seven four echo three five bravo delta eight four one five six charlie five six three five six eight eight charlie zero!

Ahahaa funny military commands ahaaha


----------



## hemant_mathur (May 2, 2007)

I'll just skip digg today .. there is no way any other thing is going to come up except the key.


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> zero nine foxtrot nine one one zero two nine delta seven four echo three five bravo delta eight four one five six charlie five six three five six eight eight charlie zero!


 ... is that the key????


----------



## Sykora (May 2, 2007)

Yup. Here's another one : *farm1.static.flickr.com/191/480556169_6d731d2416_o.jpg 

One of my favorites


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

They had to give in under the pressure. So, will those idiots at RIAA and MPAA and Hollywood, Bollywood. DRM has to be eliminated if we want our computers to be ours. No wonder the anti-DRM movement is catching on.


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2007)

gr8.but i think the news is effectively hidden by wanted parties!


----------



## kalpik (May 2, 2007)

This aint dying down so easily! Just wait and watch!


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

Great time to spread the anti-DRM movement this. Specially for us indians, with stupid yashraj films coming out with DRM, it's not too far from Indian shores now, too.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 2, 2007)

Yo bhai, that yashraj films thing sux even with DRM. I downloaded the dhoom 2 song with DRM & it told me to register to get the license. Well, I don't want to...so? I can't use it.

Down with DRM. We have already paid for our music in either CD or digital purshace, so we should have the right to delete it, play in a loud speaker, play in car, play in phone, play in XBOX or whatever. We already paid for it


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

gx you have a blog, too. Blog that. Make them understand that we don't want that crap called DRM on our face or it's gonna hurt them the most cos we'll stop buying from them.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yo bhai, that yashraj films thing sux even with DRM. I downloaded the dhoom 2 song with DRM & it told me to register to get the license. Well, I don't want to...so? I can't use it.
> 
> Down with DRM. We have already paid for our music in either CD or digital purshace, so we should have the right to delete it, play in a loud speaker, play in car, play in phone, play in XBOX or whatever. We already paid for it


I hear you too bro. similar feelings.
Hey was Digg around when we got FairUse***?

@QwertyManiac::
    


```
[/URL][URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*australianit.news.com.au/articles/0,7204,21659892%5E15343%5E%5Enbv%5E15306-15318,00.html"]Digg revolt over HD DVD codes[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Australian IT, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]THE world's most popular technology news website collapsed today after a revolt by its users. Digg.com was unavailable this afternoon after users began [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*news.com.com/8300-10784_3-7-0.html?keyword=HD+DVD"]Posts tagged 'HD DVD'[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]CNet News.com Blog -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Digg.com users, apparently very upset at the news aggregate site for deleting articles that contain a key that could be used to crack the digital rights [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,21659880-5006007,00.html"]Revolting geeks crash digg.com[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Daily Telegraph, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]THE world's most popular technology news website was crashed today after a digital revolt led by its users. Digg.com was unavailable this afternoon after [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;1073213305"]HD-DVD censorship diggs grave for news site[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]PC World Magazine, Australia -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Popular news aggregation site, Digg.com has crashed after it opened up a Pandora's box of internet fury when it decided to censor users rather than face [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.channelinsider.com/article/Digg+Users+Revolt+After+HD+DVD+Keys+Posted/206589_1.aspx"]Digg Users Revolt After HD DVD Keys Posted[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Channel Insider, NY -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]By Mark Hachman and Patrick Norton. A Web page that contained a key to remove the digital-rights-management used in HD DVDs has started to circulate widely [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/004289.html"]HD-DVD Processing Key Ignites Digg Firestorm[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]PC World -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]And I thought this was going to be a boring evening... As I write this, Digg has gone more than a little crazy. It started when users dugg a story on the [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21659333-2,00.html"]Censorship revolt crashes top site[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]NEWS.com.au, Australia -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]By staff writers. THE world's most popular technology news website collapsed today after a digital revolt led by its users. [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*australianit.news.com.au/articles/0,7204,21659892%5E15343%5E%5Enbv%5E15306-15318,00.html"]Digg revolt over HD DVD codes[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Australian IT, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]THE world's most popular technology news website collapsed today after a revolt by its users. Digg.com was unavailable this afternoon after users began [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*news.com.com/8300-10784_3-7-0.html?keyword=HD+DVD"]Posts tagged 'HD DVD'[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]CNet News.com Blog -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Digg.com users, apparently very upset at the news aggregate site for deleting articles that contain a key that could be used to crack the digital rights [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,21659880-5006007,00.html"]Revolting geeks crash digg.com[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Daily Telegraph, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]THE world's most popular technology news website was crashed today after a digital revolt led by its users. Digg.com was unavailable this afternoon after [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.pcworld.idg.com.au/index.php/id;1073213305"]HD-DVD censorship diggs grave for news site[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]PC World Magazine, Australia -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Popular news aggregation site, Digg.com has crashed after it opened up a Pandora's box of internet fury when it decided to censor users rather than face [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.channelinsider.com/article/Digg+Users+Revolt+After+HD+DVD+Keys+Posted/206589_1.aspx"]Digg Users Revolt After HD DVD Keys Posted[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Channel Insider, NY -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]By Mark Hachman and Patrick Norton. A Web page that contained a key to remove the digital-rights-management used in HD DVDs has started to circulate widely [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*blogs.pcworld.com/staffblog/archives/004289.html"]HD-DVD Processing Key Ignites Digg Firestorm[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]PC World -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]And I thought this was going to be a boring evening... As I write this, Digg has gone more than a little crazy. It started when users dugg a story on the [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21659333-2,00.html"]Censorship revolt crashes top site[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]NEWS.com.au, Australia -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]By staff writers. THE world's most popular technology news website collapsed today after a digital revolt led by its users. [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*blog.wired.com/business/2007/05/kevin_rose_conc.html"]Kevin Rose Concedes: HD-DVD Codes Stay[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Wired News -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Kevin Rose just posted a statement saying that Digg will no longer remove posts containing a banned HD-DVD cracking code. It was, the Digg founder says, [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.laist.com/archives/2007/05/02/if_you_build_it_they_will_come_all_over_yr_face.php"]If You Build It, They Will Come... All Over Yr Face[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]LAist, CA -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Arguably the most powerful site on the web, Digg, ran into an issue where the Internet found one line of code, which when used (im)properly would make it [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.itwire.com.au/content/view/11776/53/"]Digg revolt highlights shortcomings of Web 2.0 view[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]iTWire, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]By Angus Kidman. The Digg community has reacted uproariously to a decision by the site's founders to pull stories revealing how to hack HD DVD, [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.itwire.com.au/content/view/11774/1023/"]Digg users revolt over HD DVD Hex codes[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]iTWire, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]By Stan Beer. Social networking site Digg has faced a mutiny by its users over the posting of an allegedly illegal HD DVD decryption code that was leaked [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.gizmag.com/go/7180/"]Mob strikes back at Digg censorship[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Gizmag, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]May 2, 2007 Social bookmarking site Digg recently made the decision to remove a story containing the HD-DVD AACS Processing Key, which can be used to bypass [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1073213305"]HD-DVD censorship diggs grave for news site[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Computerworld Australia, Australia -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Read up on the latest ideas and technologies from companies that sell hardware, software and services. Zones provide focussed content from Computerworld and [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.slashgear.com/extra-extra-mob-takes-over-digg-riot-ensues-015013.php"]Extra Extra! Mob takes over Digg - Riot ensues![/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]SlashGear, AZ -[/COLOR] 4 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Chaos, that’s the only word that can describe what’s going on over at Digg right now. Apparently, someone put up a story that contained the HD-DVD AACS [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.pronetadvertising.com/articles/mob-takes-over-at-digg-widespread-user-revolt21081.html"]Mob Takes Over at Digg, Widespread User Revolt[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Pronet Advertising, CA -[/COLOR] 7 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Just a few hours ago I was writing that there was a reason why Digg had censored an article pointing out the HD-DVD Processing Key. 
[/SIZE][URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*blog.wired.com/business/2007/05/kevin_rose_conc.html"]Kevin Rose Concedes: HD-DVD Codes Stay[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Wired News -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Kevin Rose just posted a statement saying that Digg will no longer remove posts containing a banned HD-DVD cracking code. It was, the Digg founder says, [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.laist.com/archives/2007/05/02/if_you_build_it_they_will_come_all_over_yr_face.php"]If You Build It, They Will Come... All Over Yr Face[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]LAist, CA -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Arguably the most powerful site on the web, Digg, ran into an issue where the Internet found one line of code, which when used (im)properly would make it [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.itwire.com.au/content/view/11776/53/"]Digg revolt highlights shortcomings of Web 2.0 view[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]iTWire, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]By Angus Kidman. The Digg community has reacted uproariously to a decision by the site's founders to pull stories revealing how to hack HD DVD, [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.itwire.com.au/content/view/11774/1023/"]Digg users revolt over HD DVD Hex codes[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]iTWire, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]By Stan Beer. Social networking site Digg has faced a mutiny by its users over the posting of an allegedly illegal HD DVD decryption code that was leaked [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.gizmag.com/go/7180/"]Mob strikes back at Digg censorship[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Gizmag, Australia -[/COLOR] 1 hour ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]May 2, 2007 Social bookmarking site Digg recently made the decision to remove a story containing the HD-DVD AACS Processing Key, which can be used to bypass [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;1073213305"]HD-DVD censorship diggs grave for news site[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Computerworld Australia, Australia -[/COLOR] 2 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Read up on the latest ideas and technologies from companies that sell hardware, software and services. Zones provide focussed content from Computerworld and [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.slashgear.com/extra-extra-mob-takes-over-digg-riot-ensues-015013.php"]Extra Extra! Mob takes over Digg - Riot ensues![/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]SlashGear, AZ -[/COLOR] 4 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Chaos, that’s the only word that can describe what’s going on over at Digg right now. Apparently, someone put up a story that contained the HD-DVD AACS [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
[URL="*anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/*www.pronetadvertising.com/articles/mob-takes-over-at-digg-widespread-user-revolt21081.html"]Mob Takes Over at Digg, Widespread User Revolt[/URL]
[SIZE=-1][COLOR=#6f6f6f]Pronet Advertising, CA -[/COLOR] 7 hours ago[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Just a few hours ago I was writing that there was a reason why Digg had censored an article pointing out the HD-DVD Processing Key. [B]...[/B][/SIZE]
```
[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (May 2, 2007)

now it's collectively got over 50,000 diggs!!!
...down with DRM.


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ That's not the issue behind this thread.. No one cares if it got more diggs than the iPhone thread or not.. The issue is that digg is doing censorship..


I know, dude! I know this is totally a _deep_ issue and all that involving moral rights and politics and whatnot!

I was just trying to have some fun, that's it. 

Let the serious discussions continue, I'll take my leave...


----------



## kalpik (May 2, 2007)

Heh.. No offence taken!


----------



## mehulved (May 2, 2007)

*digg.com/tech_news/Digg_This_09_f9_11_02_9d_74_e3_5b_d8_41_56_c5_63_56_88_c0_4
25K diggs in 12 hrs this is just mind boggling stuff.


----------



## aryayush (May 2, 2007)

Man, this is serious stuff! More than thousand diggs in the matter of a few minutes!!! Whoa!

I just clicked on the link and then read a few comments. When I refreshed the page fifteen minutes later, the diggs had jumped from 25,000 to 26,000. This is crazy!!

The iPhone was _nothing_.


----------



## Sykora (May 2, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The iPhone was nothing.



Wait a second, aren't you feeling well?


----------



## kalpik (May 3, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Man, this is serious stuff! More than thousand diggs in the matter of a few minutes!!! Whoa!
> 
> I just clicked on the link and then read a few comments. When I refreshed the page fifteen minutes later, the diggs had jumped from 25,000 to 26,000. This is crazy!!
> 
> The iPhone was _nothing_.


Told ya!  Hehe..


----------



## eddie (May 4, 2007)

The New York Times reported this story today
In Web Uproar, Antipiracy Code Spreads Wildly

I loved this part 


> In both cases, the users who joined the revolt and published the codes may be exposing themselves to legal risk. Chris Sprigman, an associate professor at the University of Virginia School of Law, said that under the digital copyright act, propagating even parts of techniques intended to circumvent copyright was illegal.
> 
> *However, with thousands of Internet users now impudently breaking the law, Mr. Sprigman said that the entertainment and technology industries would have no realistic way to pursue a legal remedy. “It’s a gigantic can of worms they’ve opened, and now it will be awfully hard to do anything with lawsuits,” he said.*


----------



## kalpik (May 4, 2007)

Awesome! Way to go Diggers! This will definitely go down in the history of the internet


----------



## mehulved (May 4, 2007)

Check this *arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070415-aacs-cracks-cannot-be-revoked-says-hacker.html


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2007)

This is Digg history in the making..


----------



## eddie (May 4, 2007)

^^ and it made history because of those cease and desist notices of lawyers. You know that the hack was already out in open in February? It was so funny to read that nytimes article. By doing the stupid thing of sending those notices...the DRM protection companies actually helped a silent hack become immensely popular.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 4, 2007)

^yep. The hack alone makes HD DVD more appealing than BlueRay. Unless muslemx@doom9 makes me think otherwise


----------



## Harvik780 (May 4, 2007)

The bay has the key on it's welcome page.But i read in digit that the manufacturers can change the key whenever they want but it will effect those users who have already bought HD-DVD players.Maybe manufacturers will have bios updates for changing the key for old users if it's flashable by some secure method not known to pirates.


----------



## eddie (May 4, 2007)

^ Read mehul's arstechnica link. According to hackers the cracks have given them major knowhow about the technology. Now, they know how the encryption is working and where the Volume IDs are stored.





> "This hack/technique enables us to figure out how the Volume ID is stored on the disc," arnezami explained. "It's very possible we would figure out [...] how the KCD is stored on the disc. Knowing that and being able to teach a PC drive how to read a KCD will open the door for what I called third-generation decryption."


So even if the companies change the key...the hackers will still be able to by-pass the encryption by making some minor updates in the existing decryption hack


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 4, 2007)

^ i know that too


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2007)

when will Blueray DRM too be doomed?


----------



## freebird (May 4, 2007)

^Well!Hope this too be soon


----------

